# Geochron Repair



## V10K+ (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a Geochron that was hardly used that is not moving I just bought off Craigslist. I want to find a cheap way to repair it. Light comes on but time won't move. Does anyone know someone reasonably priced in Chicago who can fix it?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

V10K+ said:


> I have a Geochron that was hardly used that is not moving I just bought off Craigslist. I want to find a cheap way to repair it. Light comes on but time won't move. Does anyone know someone reasonably priced in Chicago who can fix it?


I don't. On the list of US dealers I see some clock shops.
I would be inclined to ask at a clock shop not too far from
home to see if they want to take it on.

Do you have a photo of the one you bought?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## V10K+ (Jul 8, 2012)

No clock shops are near me. I called the manufacturer and they are saying its one of the motors which is known to be flaky. They have a new redesigned unit but are requiring a full overhaul at $700 including new map option, lights, shipping, etc. I'm on the fence whether I will do it or not. It's a great clock but a bit dated and don't know how long it will last. The last thing to still be made in America.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

No clock shops in Chicago? I don't feel bad about living in
fly over country.

The factory is quoting a pretty steep price for an overhaul.
Labor and shipping must be expensive. I guess clock shops
would not have the motor, but if you could buy just the
motor you might find a shop to put it in for you.

It's too bad you are so far away. I would offer to help.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

I would call Kent with Fine Swiss Watch Repairs 55 E. Washington street. I'm not sure he would fix it but he's a genius with watches. He may know someone. Cheers!


----------

